
  Maybe Hulu is right to block Boxee?  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/02/06/maybe-hulu-is-right-to-block-boxee/
======
blasdel
The solution to this is so fucking obvious that it pains me. Boxee is an
application platform.

Hulu needs to just make a goddamn Boxee app the way Netflix has for many
platforms. They get to control the experience. If some of their content deals
don't allow it, just make a subset available.

------
rscott
This article accomplishes nothing more than saying "Hey guys, I understand
both viewpoints." I wish I had my two minutes back.

~~~
jamesbkel
I suspected that was where this was going, so I checked the comments.

Thanks for saving me the two minutes.

